# Toni Ransfield's green dragon scale on a 22kt gold great palace vine.



## edstreet (Nov 30, 2015)

This is a Toni Ransfield original green Dragon scale on a Dayacom 22kt gold great palace vine jr.  The kit is non-postable.

Both kits came from Gary Pye in Australia  Dayacom Jr Great Palace Vine



Behold, the eye candy.


















I threw in one of the rhodium/rhodium flavors to compare.

















We hope you like it.  Sorry for the low quality images that I am use to posting.  My light source is down and in the shop for repair.


----------



## Sappheiros (Nov 30, 2015)

Wow!  It's just gorgeous.  The blank pairs so well with that kit.  Great finish!


----------



## Charlie_W (Nov 30, 2015)

Ed, 
Please tell Toni this pen is superb! Her PC talents are in a league of their own!
I like the first two pics the best!


----------



## vakmere (Nov 30, 2015)

I was going to post just now but this is a tough act to follow. Nice job T.


----------



## PenPal (Nov 30, 2015)

Excellent choice of kit the Dragon Scales from Toni made for this kit.

Peter.


----------



## Toni (Dec 2, 2015)

Thank you for looking!!! AND the complements!!


----------



## KCW (Dec 2, 2015)

Wow, that is great!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 2, 2015)

*Two Masters*

*Between Toni's artistic flair with Poly clay and Ed's photography, you now know why I don't post in SOYP:wink::biggrin:, how in the world could I compete*


----------



## skiprat (Dec 2, 2015)

Roy, there was never anything wrong with your pics of the stuff you made. 
For that matter, there was nothing wrong with the pics Toni posted either.

:wink:


----------



## fastgast (Dec 2, 2015)

Great looking pens, you're right, that's a tough act to follow....


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 4, 2015)

Roy, there is no competition in the SOYP forum. There is no act to follow. Everyone elses pens looks just as good. Because they are huge photos does not make them better. Lots of bling on those kits


----------



## pianomanpj (Dec 4, 2015)

That is absolutely beautiful! :biggrin:


----------

